# ID this mini phal



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 6, 2013)

This is a mini phal I got from Lowes a while ago. It loves to bloom. It looks like a doritaenopsis hybrid but I know the AOS said doritaenopsis will be registered as phalaenopsis now. I know it is almost impossible to ID some noid phals but I thought the unusual shape of the petals and lip might make it easier to ID or at least tell me what parents could be in its background. Here's the picture:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2013)

you're right; it is a doritaenopsis  something with a peloric background


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 6, 2013)

very pretty, but no idea.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> you're right; it is a doritaenopsis  something with a peloric background



Yep. if there was no tag visible, maybe its down in the pot?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 7, 2013)

I got this a year ago and have repotted it, no tag.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 7, 2013)

Besides Doritis pulcherima, I can also see Phal. equestris in this hybrid. The primary hybrid between the two is Dtps. Purple Gem, but I don't think it is a straight Purple Gem, so I am guessing it is a Dtps. Purple Gem hybrid, just doing a wild guess, maybe Dtps. I-Hsin Purple Jewel (= Dtps. Purple Gem x Dtps. Taisuco Jewel).

See here for a picture:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4csisters/3760426978/

Robert


----------

